# SOLD -Calcium Reactor Package Mission



## Tangman (Apr 28, 2010)

Who whats a calcium reactor package ?

It's all there ! DIY reactor with pump, bubble counter, second reactor chamber, Co2 tank, feed pump, the best quality regulator, needle valve & solenoid valve, all hoses and even the media.









ALL FOR $ 250.00

PM if interested


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Please properly title your posts as per the rules. Thanks.


----------

